# What have I done?



## Mawthorne (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought it on ebay. I needed (okay wanted) a daily rider while I am working on the Hawthorne. Can anyone tell me about it? Is it really original? What year? What is missing/added on? The serial number was listed as  # H60326 in the item description.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 10, 2010)

looks really nice, the pictures are kinda small kinda hard to tell if its all original but appears so, most girls bikes dont get restored but just parted out so to have something original and nice isn't uncommon, post the ebay link maybe we'll be able to tell by the pictures on listing


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Patrick, your a genius! I'm kind of excited about it but nervous too. Since I'm thinking about trying to do a (fairly) full restoration on the old Hawthorne I really don't need another "project." But as I'm sure you know, once you start it is hard to stop! Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120603409913&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like an early Hornet,'51-'53. They didn't use the c'guard decal on the early ones,someone added the Debutante decal to it.The chrome rims have been added,they were painted S-2's. Nice find. Check out this link.


http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_05.html


Pat


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet! In looking at the add it looks like the boy's version has the nifty chainring with the heart motif, but the girl's bike has the plain circles! What were they thinking? Anyway, would the girls have ever been equipped with the other chainring? Should I try to remove the "Debutant" decal. It also looks to me like the bike in the add has the little round schwinn decal. Should I get one to put on? What should I do about the wheels in the long run. I got it to ride so that is my plan for now, but I would eventually like to get it back to as near original as I can. Oh, and the tank guts are gone, should I get a schwinn reproduction and/or where should I look for that? Is this nuts or what? Thanks again, you guys are amazin'!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 10, 2010)

The heart sprocket was actually common on boys bikes going back all the way to the early ballooners in the 1930s. It would have been a fairly common, mundane part by the early 50s (perhaps even a bit antiquated with its skip tooth configuration). I have one on my Henderson and they're quite nice.


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh I LOVE that sprocket! I want one on my girl's bike, but want to keep it as original as possible. When I looked at the link to the add I just couldn't believe the boy's version had it and the girl's didn't. I mean, as a little girl I would have been (still am!) soooo disappointed if I couldn't have the heart chain ring on my hornet. So I really couldn't believe that Schwinn would put it on the boy's and not the girl's. I feel slighted!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe the diference in the chainrinngs is the size. The smaller sprocket is easier to pedal than the big chainring and that's why the girls bikes have that chainring. v/r Shawn


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 10, 2010)

Ahhh, very interesting, and makes sense. Totally unfair to us girly tomboys though! Soooo, does this mean I will have to ride a boy's bike to get the chainring I love?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2010)

there is a better solution, sell all the inferior brand bikes and get a Huffman.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 10, 2010)

If Huffy made an airplane would you fly in it?  Unfortunately Huffy's  well deserved reputation in their later years has poisoned the well for me and any Huffman product...  Mor for you, though!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2010)

Andrew Gorman said:


> If Huffy made an airplane would you fly in it?  Unfortunately Huffy's  well deserved reputation in their later years has poisoned the well for me and any Huffman product...  Mor for you, though!



 I'm curious about your opinion of the old Schwinns based on the current Wal-Mart Schwinns.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 10, 2010)

looks really good great buy


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 10, 2010)

as far as getting guts for the horn unit, you can do a couple things, either buy a new reproduction just to have one on there that works, find another girls tank that has one in it that works, or  look for another original horn unit


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 10, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/schwinn-delta-horn-panther-phantom-/290462984134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
this is the only original im seeing on ebay but IM sure you can find them else were


----------



## OldRider (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm with you on this one, Fleetwood. There is absolutely no comparing the Huffmans of old to todays Huffy bikes, one was American made, one Chinese made, Apples and Oranges in my opinion. My Canadian CCM bikes are the same story, they still bear the CCM badge but thats where the similarities end!


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 11, 2010)

Wel,l I do still love my Huffman built Hawthorn and can't wait to get on with the restoration, but I need more information of what it looked like originally. Many decisions to be made on that bike still. But the Hornet is lovely as it is and won't need so much to get back to original. So does it make me a bicycle hussy if I love two bikes?

Patrick, Thanks, I'm really excited and can't wait for it to arrive! Thanks so much for finding the horn too! I am watching it, cross your fingers for me! What do you think about the "Debutant" decal? Should I try to remove it? Goof Off worked really well to remove the reflective tape that someone had gone nuts with on my mom's '53 Western Flyer. What about wheels can you tell me more about what I am looking for on those?


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 11, 2010)

Patrick, Thanks, I'm really excited and can't wait for it to arrive! Thanks so much for finding the horn too! I am watching it, cross your fingers for me! What do you think about the "Debutant" decal? Should I try to remove it? Goof Off worked really well to remove the reflective tape that someone had gone nuts with on my mom's '53 Western Flyer. What about wheels can you tell me more about what I am looking for on those?[/QUOTE]

You have a BF Goodrich model bike.  
That is why it has the Debutante decal on the chainguard.  
DO NOT REMOVE unless you want it to become the common garden variety Hornet.  
Yours is just a little more special!


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you Schwinja! I would have been heartsick to have made it any less special! I rrely on you guys to sterrm straight and appreciate all of your time. I know I have so many questions and I want you all to know how much I appreciate your help! What about the little round schwinn sticker? It looks like there is a space for it on the chain guard but would this bike have had one like the plain'o Hornets?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd leave the decal


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 11, 2010)

Patrick, Do you mean the Debutant sticker or the Schwinn sticker. Now that I understand the Debutant has to do with being B.F. Goodrich I plan to leave it. But I'm still wondering what to do about the Schwinn sticker and the wheels. Thanks again for all your time and help!


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 12, 2010)

Mawthorne said:


> Patrick, Do you mean the Debutant sticker or the Schwinn sticker. Now that I understand the Debutant has to do with being B.F. Goodrich I plan to leave it. But I'm still wondering what to do about the Schwinn sticker and the wheels. Thanks again for all your time and help!




The chainguard would have had a small, round BF Goodrich decal in addition to the name Debutante.
I would leave it alone, but our friend Bicycle Bones sells reproduction decals on the world famous auction site if you can't leave well enough alone..


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 12, 2010)

is it rough looking kinda like what an original would look like? then i'd leave it


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 12, 2010)

It's only original once! That is a sweet ride! It looks all original to me. I even think the chrome rims might have been original. Phantoms were equipped with them at that time. The ebay ad says S2 stamped rims. What type of hubs are on it? Schwinn was notorious for using stock on hand and making several different options and upgrades. Also, I believe you can can put a sweetheart sprocket on it as long as you can get a smaller rear gear on the rim. You may need to add some links to the chain or. I would just ride it!


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 13, 2010)

*Hmmm, what about the habnd grips?*

Thanks guys! Yeah, I think I want to keep it as is, especially if those wheels are correct. I may buy the decal to put in an envelope to keep nearby just so I can say "it would have had one of these..." and I may have to get a third bike to get the sweetheart sprocket! I would love to find the matching boy's bike for my son. Schwinndoggy, I'll let you know about the hubs as soon as it gets here! I am curious too. I'm so hoping it is all original! I'm curious about the brakes too. Then one more detail (unless I find something else when it gets here) what bout the white hand grips? The Hornet in the add has black(?) but would white have been an option?


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 13, 2010)

*Hmmm, what about the hand grips?*

Thanks guys! Yeah, I think I want to keep it as is, especially if those wheels are correct. I may buy the decal to put in an envelope to keep nearby just so I can say "it would have had one of these..." and I may have to get a third bike to get the sweetheart sprocket! I would love to find the matching boy's bike for my son. Schwinndoggy, I'll let you know about the hubs as soon as it gets here! I am curious too. I'm so hoping it is all original! I'm curious about the brakes too. Then one more detail (unless I find something else when it gets here) what bout the white hand grips? The Hornet in the add has black(?) but would white have been an option?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 13, 2010)

i actually do have a boys bike straight bar Im looking to sell, its original but not the same color and the picture doesn't have rims but I have a set that goes with the bike


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 13, 2010)

i have a chainguard that matches the one you have I'll swap out for the one in the picture


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh man! And I'm bike broke right now since my daughter, who never asks for anything, asked for a new bike and I got her one. She hasn't been bitten by the Classic Bike Bug yet but my son is green with envy over my new bike. He's being very sweet about it though. How much are you asking for it though? Actually that chainring is the one I want!

Oh duh...sorry you said chainguard not chainring...yes, I see they are different. It would be soooo cool to have matching bikes!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 14, 2010)

private messaged you.


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 17, 2010)

*Man! What a bike!*

Okay, so the bike came in Friday just as the seller said it would. That box was HEAVY! So I unpacked it and while it was partially dismantled I decided now was the time to clean and grease it. It looks in great shape but I'm glad I decided to clean now as there was a lot of grit in the grease. The chain had something that felt like caked on concrete:eek:. Not a lot but it was there, now its not! I finally took it out for the first ride Monday after school. Words cannot describe...

Schwinndoggy, the front hub is stampped Schwinn and the rear hub is a New Departure Model D. The front hub shines like a beacon but The ND looks kind of tarnished and hasn't shined up like the ND off of my old Hawthorne. The one off my Hawthorne is as shiny as the front hub on the Schwinn. Any idea what would cause the Schwinn hub to dull and how I can get shined up?


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 17, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen! lol. Those hubs are standard issue for Schwinns. Rims could be original. As far as shining up chrome, steel wool and WD-40 will do' er.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 17, 2010)

many of the early postwar New Departure hubs were not chromed. I've had a few.


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, I wasn't sure you meant the cleaning or the ride didn't happen so I'm posting pictures of both. Actually, I didn't take pics of the head, front hub, chain, or crank because I knew I could put those back together. I was concerned about the coaster brake so I took pics just in case. I didn't even think to take after pics since I was in a rush to get it done and ride it. And the second picture is proof indeed that I did ride it. I can't keep up with my daughter on her too many to count speed bike but ahhh what a bike!









Scott, I will try to get and post pics of the hubs tomorrow to see what you think. I am also thinking since these tires look to be original or at least OEM replacements, that I don't want to keep them on for everyday rides. I'm trying to decide whether to get a second set of wheels and put a set of new tires on to use for daily riding. Are the S-2 wheels hard to find? If so what would be the next best thing? Thanks as always guys.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 17, 2010)

S2s are pretty common, but for a nice set they are a little pricey at times. keep your eye out you'll find a set.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 17, 2010)

for future reference http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=10035


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Patrick! I'm printing, enlarging, and laminating that to put on my wall! I had looked at some fuzzy versions online elsewhere and can't believe I didn't think to look here first! I am fascinated by coaster brakes.They have an elegance about them. Kind of hankering to tear into one of the kick back two or three speeds... I may have to see if I can convert my sister to classic bikes next! My daughter admires them but still loves her mountain bike. She is proving a tough sell


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn, theres nothing better than a woman with hands covered in grease! lol. I was talking about a pic of you riding it - nice! If you do tear into a kickback hub - walk softly!


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well I think it was up to my elbows at one point. My dad was a mechanic before he became an electrician then went back to being a mechanic. Mom is just a genius at everything. So I've always loved the smell of grease and never been afraid to get my hands dirty and take things apart. So far I've been pretty lucky at getting them back together but I'm heeding your warning about the kickback hubs!


----------

